# Tree Stand Life Line By: Hunters Safety Systems



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Tree Stand Life Line
By: Hunters Safety Systems
www.huntersafetysystem.com



Most hunting accidents occur while climbing up and down from your stand, after you have detached yourself from your tree strap, leaving you vulnerable to falling. So, how do you protect yourself going up and down the tree? Good question. 
Hunter Safety System has thought of, designed and made available to the public the Tree Stand Life Line. All you do is, connect the 30’ Life Line rope at hunting height, attach your tether to the carabiner equipped Prussic knot on the Life Line and with one hand slide the knot as you go up or down the tree. Should you slip and fall the Prussic knot is designed and strong enough to cinch onto the line and break your fall.
Priced at around $30.00 this is a cheap price to protect yourself. If you don’t do it for yourself do it for the ones back at home.
You can find more information on the Tree Stand Life Line at www.huntersafetysystem.com

Review written by: Gary Elliott
Facebook.com/Garysbowhunting
Garysbowhunting.com


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

A great quality rope is a must!!!

for beginners: some sort of a less expensive safety rope should be part of the sale with any beginner style harness. There are many new hunters that have a lot of NEW things they buy... and end up forgetting that rope. it's better to learn safely than learning
the hard way.


----------



## RollTideBama816 (May 22, 2012)

I won't climb any tree without a lifeline of some sort, I'm too big to be bouncing off the ground


----------



## loragon (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree you should allways have a harness and lifeline. Are the hunters harneses and liflines ansii aproved? I just use mine from work.


----------

